

Leaving Chef - sethvargo
https://sethvargo.com/leaving-chef/

======
jason_slack
Wow, death threats. What is this world coming to? How does something like
evangelism get escalated like this?

Seth, I hope your sabbatical gives you a buffer from this abuse.

~~~
DanBC
Online death threats are very common.

The numbers are a bit confusing but English police recieve a lot of calls
about this kind of stuff:
[https://fullfact.org/crime/college_policing_bbc_correction_a...](https://fullfact.org/crime/college_policing_bbc_correction_article_social_media_half-33333)

[http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-27949674](http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-27949674)
"social media 'at least half' of calls passed to frontline police".

I'm not trying to suggest that toxic online comments are acceptable; or that
people who are the targets of such comments should just ignore them.

~~~
sethvargo
Those numbers (while confusing) definitely sadden me. While I don't fathom the
absolute values, it is clear that the trend is upward :(. This is especially
concerning because it increases the signal-to-noise ratio and makes it
difficult for police to response. It's like the boy who cried wolf.

------
rjocoleman
Seth, I've been using Chef for a few years and your tools and those I see you
contributing to have been a massive help. Your all around enthusiasm for the
community (and product) is inspirational.

Thank you so much for all your efforts.

Thanks also to all the like minded people maintaining and contributing to
other projects that make the Chef community so rich.

~~~
sethvargo
Thank you!

------
astrodust
Death threats? What is going on here?

~~~
sethvargo
Unfortunately some people are just mean and hateful. I think that is really
what is going on. But without a way to combat that (like when you are on a
lonely island), it sucks.

~~~
rubbsdecvik
It doesn't help that criticism of crappy behavior and abuse is met with cries
of "Free Speech" and accusations of being too sensitive. We as a
community/industry need to start calling out abusive behavior for what it is.

~~~
sethvargo
Yea. This comment was especially hurtful to me:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/2equq9/leaving_che...](http://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/2equq9/leaving_chef/).
The problem with most FOSS is that there's no mechanism for calling out said
people, and there's little or no punitive action that can be taken.

Sure, you can block someone on GitHub, but that only causes more drama (trust
me, I know).

I would love to find a solution. I'm all ears.

